# Happy birthday stacey!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*
*Hope you have an awesome day!:cake::stars:*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stacy 
arty::balloons:arty:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!!

:stars:

Hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you have a great one 

:cake: :stars: :leap:


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

:birthday: :birthday: :balloons: :cake: 
Happy birthday !!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:dance: Happy Birthday Stacey!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stacey! :birthday::bday::balloons::cake::stars:arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you guys -- I cant believe Im 2 years away from 30  but Im getting my wish to be a mom before 30 so it can come now  

anyway - nothing planned today. Julio took me out to Longhorn steak house yesterday and then mini golf. It was a combined celebration since 1 year ago (yesterday) he proposed. Crazy how much has happened in a year! 

My mom paid my gas to get to a goat show and my buck won grand champion so that was my birthday gift from my parents, then my mom gave me lots of clothes for Liam (unborn son due in 9 weeks) so that was fun. 

I have no idea when Julio will be home but I asked him if he could be home "at a reasonable time" which to me is before 10:30pm I said. But of course if he can be home before 8 I would be thrilled. 

It will be a quiet day most likely just doing some cleaning and maybe head out to the goats, depends how Im feeling.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Wishing you a great one!!! 

AWWWW.. Liam! I love that name! I always thought that if I ever had a son I would name him Levi, Liam, or James...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you, Stacey!!!  :wahoo: :clap: :cheers::birthday:
And I also LOVE the name Liam by the way! So cute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Hope you have an awesome day. :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday : ) Best wishes for a full day of FUN!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks I liked the name adn thankfully Julio did too. His middle name will be Donovan which Julio picked out 

Liam means- strong willed warrior or unwavering protector 
Donovan means- strong fighter


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..your mom is lucky!! Only had to wait a year for her grand baby to be announced...My Daughter (she will be 30 in November ) and her husband waited 5 years to get pregnant...I was on pins and needles for my first grand baby and they waited LOL..but it was well worth it.. 
A very handsome name Stacy...Im sure he will be every bit the strong healthy young man his Name Carries


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Oh and I love the name Liam!!!! If I haven't told you before congrats! (I am getting old so I am not sure if I told you congrats yet or not). There is nothing wrong with getting over 30, but be prepared for memory congestion (is what I call it). We expect tons of Kid (human kid) pictures after little Liam arrives and all settles down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom had to wait over 3 years for her first grand child - my niece - after my sister got married (she married at 24). We were all like "when when when???"

Im not a patient person and I married at 27 so I wasnt going to wait.

oh and we were married in october and found out i was 5 weeks along by the beginning of February - so it was more like 3 months by the time my parents knew there was another grand child on the way


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy birthday!! And congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday and congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice name , sounds strong and confident


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)




----------

